# Hard boot set-up



## casanovaracing (Jun 1, 2004)

Good call on the hard boots. I recomend AT boots as they will be way more comfortable hiking. The real guy to talk to is Fin Doyle at Bomberonline.com
He is the to retailer of all hard boots in the US and is baised out of Silverthorn. Good Luck!
Adam


----------



## boulderite (Nov 10, 2003)

Dynafit is what I sb. with and work great.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

If you're looking for AT Boots, steepandcheap has the Scarpa Tornado in a bunch of sizes today for wholesale (@ $306).

www.steepandcheap.com :!:


----------

